# Bluetooth Dongle kann nicht verwendet werden

## Slevin

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen neuen Bluetooth4.0 USB Dongle zugelegt. 

Das Gerät wird zunächst zwar erkannt (taucht bei # lsusb auf!), kann anschließend aber nicht verwendet werden:

```
#hciconfig hci0

Can't get device info: No such device
```

Der Bluetooth3.0-Dongle, den ich zuvor für lange Zeit verwendet habe, macht hierbei keine Probleme.

Hoffe, ihr habt einen Rat für mich.

Viele Grüße,

Slevin

----------

## Slevin

Verdammt, habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass das Gerät nur für Windows vorgesehen ist. Weiß jemand, ob es da nicht doch eine Möglichkeit gibt, es unter gentoo zum Laufen zu kriegen?

----------

## firefly

dass es bei lsusb auftaucht heißt noch lange nicht, dass es benutzbar ist. Es sagt nur aus, dass der Bluetooth Adpater nur per USB angeschlossen ist  :Smile: 

Eventuell findest du was im internet, wenn du bei der suche die VendorID und productID des Adapters mit angibst.

----------

## kellyone

Ich habe irgendwie dasselbe Problem:(

----------

## Hollowman

Zieh mal den Dongle raus.

Dann machst du als root ein dmesg -c

Jetzt den Dongel wieder rein stecken und nen Moment warten

Wieder ein dmesg machen. Die Zeilen die dabei raus kommen hier posten.

Sebastian

----------

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich habe gerade (aufgrund eines anderen Problems) den 3.4.0er Kernel installiert. Jetzt wird auch der Bluetooth4.0 Dongle erkannt und kann verwendet werden!   :Very Happy: 

----------

